# Rolling roads in Armagh area?



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Evening all,

Does anyone know any good places in the armagh area that has a rolling road. Wouldn't mind having the leon done just out curiousity to see what she's producing.

Would travel as far as B'fast if I had to. Oh and how much on average would it cost to have it done?

Thanks
Clarke


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

There's a road in Antrim that my brother uses, Also McVickers road in Belfast is meant to be good.. I can get you the numbers if you want.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

technics100 said:


> There's a road in Antrim that my brother uses, Also McVickers road in Belfast is meant to be good.. I can get you the numbers if you want.


Cheers that would do well, do you know how much it costs?


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

the one in Antrim is about £35-40 for a power run with printout. will get the numbers of my brother..


----------



## mobitune (Oct 14, 2007)

EastCoastCustoms (ECC) in Lisburn (200yds from the MOT centre) has a rolling road, not sure how much for a power run though.


----------



## Step_7 (Apr 25, 2008)

I know of these ones, but they might be a bit out of the way for you.

DS Autos in Antrim - http://www.dsautosantrim.co.uk/
SG Performance in Ballymoney - http://www.sgperformance.co.uk/index.html
Ai Autosport in Randalstown - http://www.aiautosport.co.uk/

I've had cars done as part of a club day at DS and SG for about £30 but normally they are a bit more for a single car. Ai charged £50 for a group of 6 cars last weekend.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

there is also triple 7 in cookstown just remember to give her a 'REALLY good service before u put it on the rollers ie oil etc. as she will get alot of abuse on them. People will say thats not needed but trust me I have seen cars go bang on the rollers. plus when I had my 306 set up I was told to change all fluids b4 I went down just incase.


----------

